# Has Anyone Bought From Seiko-Citizen-Orient-Direct?



## Mick B (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm not sure about the protocol around asking this type of question here so please delete if inappropriate. the watch seller calling themselves seiko-citizen-orient-direct, have some reasonably priced items but although the reviews are positive there aren't many of them (relatively), does anyone have any experience of buying from them?


----------



## james brodie (Mar 2, 2014)

Mick, I emailed this guy a couple of weeks ago, I think his name is Nick; he got straight back regarding the question I had and seems 100% genuine and British based. Their prices for the Seiko and Citizen range they have in stock seem to be better often than overseas prices. I haven't bought from him yet but he's getting back to me when he gets the watch I want again as it seems they sell quickly.


----------



## Mick B (Oct 21, 2013)

Cheers James, I will give him a go.


----------



## oversleep (May 6, 2012)

Mick B said:


> Cheers James, I will give him a go.


Have you manage to bag one of the his watch? I am also interested in buying from him. please let me know how you are getting on.


----------



## Mick B (Oct 21, 2013)

I haven't yet, a bnib example came up cheaper from a private seller.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Prices are alot more than Creation (for example), but I suppose you do have the reassurance of a UK seller.


----------



## james brodie (Mar 2, 2014)

apm101 said:


> Prices are alot more than Creation (for example), but I suppose you do have the reassurance of a UK seller.


 To be honest Mick I don't think he IS any more expensive than Creation all round. For example the Seiko SKX007 at Â£129 plus Â£12 p & p works out the about the same without the risks and hassle. He also had the Seiko diver kinetic, which is now sold out, at Â£152- much lower than anyone abroad to my eyes when you look at additional costs. Pricewise you can't go wrong with his products, but I would be curious to know if anyone has actually bought from him and whether all is as seems. He certainly keeps quite low stock as they sell out very quickly.


----------

